# Superworms



## wyogoob

There's a type of mealworm called "Superworm" that has been around for a while as pet food. I used some a couple of winters ago at Sulphur Reservoir and did well on cutts. They out-fished any of the other baits we used that day. Superworms are kept a room temp and freezing temps will kill them. I found that out the hard way and lost all I had while on that ice fishing trip.



















I got some again, a thousand for $20. They are close in appearance to regular mealworms, but have a terrible odor. At 72° they are fiesty. In my basement at 62° they are dormant.

Anyone have any experiences with Superworms?










If anyone is interested in trying some and going thru Evanston in the next 3 weeks give me a PM. I have a couple thousand jumbo mealworms also.


----------



## sawsman

:shock: 

A delicacy in a few other countries I presume...

What do you feed them? Are those potatos I see?


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> :shock:
> 
> A delicacy in a few other countries I presume...
> 
> What do you feed them? Are those potatos I see?


I know people eat mealworms but I seriously doubt that they eat Superworms. They are pretty stinky.

Feeding them potatoes in the pic, found out Superworms like carrots better.


----------



## Loke

You have got to have the most interesting house on the block.


----------



## Huge29

My dad got some a few years ago, but had trouble getting any more as the breeder had a major die off or something. they do work very well. We would hook them on teh butt and pull off the head before casting down to put out the odor. Seemed to work quite well.


----------



## wyogoob

Yeah, cool.

Sounds like Rainbow Worms. They had a die-off and took over a year to get their stock back up.

Superworms are not for cold weather. We bought them back in Illinois for catfish and walleye. Don't have to keep them refridgerated and they are less than 3 cents a piece with shipping.


----------



## wyogoob

Loke said:


> You have got to have the most interesting house on the block.


I live on the hill, by the slums, on the other side of the tracks, the poor side of town, a duplex, a complex, next to a crack house, on top of a still-burning coal mine that exploded in 1922 killing 182 Chinese coal miners:


----------



## hoghunter011583

wyogoob said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to have the most interesting house on the block.
> 
> 
> 
> I live on the hill, by the slums, on the other side of the tracks, the poor side of town, a duplex, a complex, next to a crack house, on top of a still-burning coal mine that exploded in 1922 killing 182 Chinese coal miners:
Click to expand...

 -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Loke

Does your mom still "live" with you?


----------



## wyogoob

Loke said:


> Does your mom still "live" with you?


he, he, he, he


----------



## Chaser

Ever use those worms during the summer months? How do you fish them?


----------



## wyogoob

Chaser said:


> Ever use those worms during the summer months? How do you fish them?


Used them in Illinois for freshwater fish: walleyes and catfish. I have not used them in the Mountain West during the summer.


----------



## LOAH

These worms work very well! I agree with the stink. They're awful.

Plus, they tend to eat each other if you don't supply them with enough food. They don't really like oats. The pet store around here charges me a dime apiece for them and feeds them potatoes.

Echoing what goob said, the frozen weather is rough on them. If they freeze, you can still use them (that day), just cup them in your hands and breathe on them until they're soft enough to poke. Still work.

Wow, goob. 3 cents each? Nice. No way I'd be allowed to have them in the house and no way they'd live outside. Guess I'll just pay the premium, 20 at a time.


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks for the tip s NOAH.

Superworms are $20 for 1000, or 2¢ each. Shipping is about $10, but shipping can be combined with other stuff added to the order.

Regular mealworms are $7.50 per 1000, or about 8¢ each. You can buy the cups for 15¢ each. So a cup of 25 mealworms costs 35¢, plus shipping and some sawdust. They're great Christmas stocking-stuffers!

see: http://www.rainbowmealworms.net/index.php

I use the oatmeal as bedding, just something I always did with mealworms. It's a habit I got into when I use to store borers. I think you should use sawdust for bedding though.


----------



## wyoguy

wyogoob said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to have the most interesting house on the block.
> 
> 
> 
> I live on the hill, by the slums, on the other side of the tracks, the poor side of town, a duplex, a complex, next to a crack house, on top of a still-burning coal mine that exploded in 1922 killing 182 Chinese coal miners:
Click to expand...

Hey, we're neighbors, I drive by the house every day!


----------



## blackbear

Awesome thread wyogoob!
I didn't know I was the only 'wormie' on here. Except I raise mine to feed to my ornamental pheasants and chickens. I raise them in plastic trays and try to keep 50-75 beetles at any one time in my breeder bin. I sift them out every 6 weeks, and in 6-10 weeks, I have thousands of feeder size worms. They are the best bird tamer ever; my pheasants run at me when they see me, some even perch on my hand. I'll post pic's up of my worm farm when I get my new computer setup. finally, the best 'bedding' is flaked red wheat barley. About $6 a bag at most feed stores. The bedding is both shelter and food, they eat the germ in the oatmeal and flaked wheat, but the flaked wheat has more germ(at least that's what I've been told...)

Happy worming!


----------



## Huge29

I think I see why your income taxes are so high:


wyogoob said:


> Regular mealworms are $7.50 per 1000, or about 8¢ each. You can buy the cups for 15¢ each. So a cup of 25 mealworms costs 35¢, plus shipping and some sawdust. They're great Christmas stocking-stuffers!


I think your decimal is off one spot there, so the cost is only 0.75¢ instead of 8¢ each. Now you can give 10x as many worms.


----------



## Grandpa D

I wasn't going to embarrass him with that, but now that you have -_O-


----------



## wyogoob

tHANKS *hUGE*


----------



## wyogoob

blackbear said:


> Awesome thread wyogoob!
> I didn't know I was the only 'wormie' on here. Except I raise mine to feed to my ornamental pheasants and chickens. I raise them in plastic trays and try to keep 50-75 beetles at any one time in my breeder bin. I sift them out every 6 weeks, and in 6-10 weeks, I have thousands of feeder size worms. They are the best bird tamer ever; my pheasants run at me when they see me, some even perch on my hand. I'll post pic's up of my worm farm when I get my new computer setup. finally, the best 'bedding' is flaked red wheat barley. About $6 a bag at most feed stores. The bedding is both shelter and food, they eat the germ in the oatmeal and flaked wheat, but the flaked wheat has more germ(at least that's what I've been told...)
> 
> Happy worming!


Thanks man. I will get some "flaked red wheat barley" from the feed store....never heard of it. That wheat germ stuff is high off the grocery shelves.

We should have coffee. My uncle raised all manner of ornamental birds.

I have raised many of the beetles....but not on purpose.....good grief.


----------



## wyogoob

wyoguy said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to have the most interesting house on the block.
> 
> 
> 
> I live on the hill, by the slums, on the other side of the tracks, the poor side of town, a duplex, a complex, next to a crack house, on top of a still-burning coal mine that exploded in 1922 killing 182 Chinese coal miners:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, we're neighbors, I drive by the house every day!
Click to expand...

Well, stop by, for cryin' out loud.


----------



## Jeremy28

i can't believe how cheap you got them for. I always use the king meal worms (super meal worms as you call them) for ice fishing and i always get them from the pet store and they're about $8 for 50. I tried breeding them for the heck of it last year and it was kinda interesting...they turn into a beetle that looks like a stink bug and then they breed and lay eggs. The process takes a long time (about 6 months to get to the adult worm again). I guess they will not turn into the pupa form (pre-beetle) unless they are secluded from any other worms, but if you put them in a separate container for a few days, they will turn into this weird looking pupa that hatches into a redish looking beetle after about a week or so then they turn black....definitely weird but it was kind of a cool little science experiment.


----------



## wyogoob

Jeremy28 said:


> i can't believe how cheap you got them for. I always use the king meal worms (super meal worms as you call them) for ice fishing and i always get them from the pet store and they're about $8 for 50. I tried breeding them for the heck of it last year and it was kinda interesting...they turn into a beetle that looks like a stink bug and then they breed and lay eggs. The process takes a long time (about 6 months to get to the adult worm again). I guess they will not turn into the pupa form (pre-beetle) unless they are secluded from any other worms, but if you put them in a separate container for a few days, they will turn into this weird looking pupa that hatches into a redish looking beetle after about a week or so then they turn black....definitely weird but it was kind of a cool little science experiment.


$8 for 50! ouch

I accidently had a bunch of mealworms pupate. They are weird looking for sure. Like out of the movie "Alien". But they make great bait, especially for crappies and bluegills.


----------



## wyogoob

Jeremy28 said:


> ................................................................................................I guess they will not turn into the pupa form (pre-beetle) unless they are secluded from any other worms, but if you put them in a separate container for a few days, they will turn into this weird looking pupa that hatches into a redish looking beetle after about a week or so then they turn black....definitely weird but it was kind of a cool little science experiment.


mealworm pupa look like this:










fish love em


----------

